# FS/FT: Fish Stuff! Inexpensive!



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

*Will trade anything plus/minus cash for FILTERS!*

EMAIL - [email protected]

Lots of stuff for sale... may be updates in the future! All prices OBO!

*For Sale* 

*2x Green Silk Fake-Plant - $10 ea.*
Penn-Plax Aqua-Plant Jungle-Pods Assorted Giant Hedge - Décor - Fish - PetSmart

*Red Silk Fake Plant - $10*

 Hollowed-Out Driftwood - $15
Top Fin® Large Hollowed Out Driftwood - Sale - Fish - PetSmart

*29 Gallon Aquarium - $25*

*7 lb. Rock 24" Long - pH buffer! - $7 *

*Two Turtle Docks - $5!*

*2x Rainbow Rocks w/ holes - Rock on right $10 - Left > $5*

*Roman Ruins Decoration - $7*

*Pirate Ship - $7*

*Fake Coral - $5*

*Reptile Heat Bulb - Free w/Light or $3*

*For FREE!*

5 lb. Pink Gravel

*Pictures*


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

How pure do you want the sand?

I have some slightley grey sand, but almost 100% white.

Here is a pic










There is probably 25 pounds or so.

I might be willing to trade for the tree trunks, can you give me some specifics?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I just don't want that cream colored "off-white" sand. Yours looks white to me. Do you mind scooping a bit out and taking a pic? Because it could be the rocks giving off that color.

By specifics I bet you mean measurements and pics... and I will find my camera and get right on that for you sir 

And yes I'll take that trade. Is this just a straight-up trade as well? (No cash either way?)

Also love the fish in that tank Beauties! wow


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Could you catch some quick photos of your rainbow rock and limestone please? I'm very interested.

Also what's the price on the rainbow rock and trunks?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump.........


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Aquarium Pic = 29 Gallon Tank


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

PM'd for the rainbow rock!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP

Tree trunk on left is $12 

Tree branch thing (all one piece) is $10


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

How much for the holey rock in the last pic?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

For you my friend I'll give it for $25  (I bought it at Roger's for something around $60 after taxes)


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooooo I want that holey rock!!!!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm going to put the Holey (Limestone) rock and the tree trunks sale on hold for a bit because I might use them in the near future. 

Sorry as these are the most asked about, but no point in selling for cheap if I can use them... hope buyers understand 

Thanks,

Dylan


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

How big is the turtle dock?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

*Limestone and tree trunks back on sale!!!!*


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP - Limestone rock is gone!

Also willing to take trades for plants and/or plant-safe, relatively peaceful fish!


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

call for tree trunk pm sent


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP More decorations - Will post later on today  STAY TUNED! Will Trade decorations for filters! PM offers!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

*drift wood*

You have a PM.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

*UPDATE - Lots of New Stuff Added With Pictures!*

*Tree Branches gone!*


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump it up!...


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Daily Bump! The more you buy, the more you save!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP LFS by me sell some of these decorations for TRIPLE the amount!

Price Adjustments! Give me an offer on what you want! I want this stuff gone!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP... multiple purchase price discounts available. 

Driftwood and hedges are beautiful for someone who doesn't want the headaches of a planted tank. The red and green together look great along with the driftwood. All are large pieces! Great prices! I really cant afford to go lower! 

I am also going to Coquitlam sometime next week! Can meet along the way


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP.........> Give me offers! No reasonable offer refused!


----------

